
Elon Musk thinks he can make getting to Mars cheaper than going to college - JumpCrisscross
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/17/15824500/elon-musk-getting-to-mars-cheaper-college-new-paper
======
tmzt
Even better: Ad Astra University on Mars

